# A original design transformed



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a transformation of a slingshot cast from resin. The original design was one of my early works. I still like it but prefer shorter forks.

How this came about was one of the casts of the original had bubble voids on the tips of the forks and it sat on my work bench for a year. So I gave it a make over, and she became quite svelte, if I do say so myself.

Below you see what she began as and then the transformation. I planned on better photos but that probably won't happen soon. So this is what I could get as I quickly took some photos before It got too dark one day after work.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's great man, I really love the colour.

What type of resin did you use if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> That's great man, I really love the colour.
> 
> What type of resin did you use if you don't mind me asking?


The resin is from Alumilite and it is their clear with blue dye I added.

Glad you guys like it. It was a lot of work.

I shaped another of the casts to what you see. But it looks black even though it is dark blue.


----------



## Nigel (Aug 22, 2011)

Real nice!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ray, I was gob smacked when you posted that one the first time. Now it is so much nicer. Sleek and elegant. You can tell it's a good shooter, too, just by the looks. I love that one! . . . Still.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That looks really nice. I can just feel the comfort of that one just by it's looks, so smooth.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ray, that thing sure is a Gem, and looks like one too. I would have to say that is the most beautiful resin slingshot I have seen to date.

Excellent work, and hope to see more from you

LGD


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's very nice. It has sensual curves.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wooooo!
That's steamy!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep, a beautiful shapely creature.







!


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice looking Ray


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, wonderful. Good job Ray


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I love that color! And the design looks so comfortable..great piece.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great design.. I also love the low forks with a high finger placement... and the general finish of it is second to none... very nice ray, Ben


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That thing looks like something I saw in a sex shop!!! Love the color.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Charles said:


> That thing looks like something I saw in a sex shop!!! Love the color.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Maybe it serves two purposes lol....or maybe its for the missus? Either way its........satisfying!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

What a great transformation, beautifully elegant. I'll bet more than a few guys will be going back and re-designing older projects.

Al


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

*makes you want to hold it thanks for posting*
*polecat*


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Work nice shape nice catapult good all round job


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. I forgot to mention it does feel great in the hand in fit and feel. Very happy with this one.

I will say the handle swell is shaped with the "feel" of Flippinouts design in mind. Other than that the other shaping is my personal progression in design experimentation for feel preference. Like many of our shaping will look similar to others after a given time of experimentation.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks good Ray.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Wine glass, light, and wooded background were great thoughts to show slingshot advantageously.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice Ray. I look forward to shooting this iteration.


----------



## ssssSnake (Nov 29, 2011)

That is GORGEOUSssssssssss! Love that Aqua Velva blue. Is the resin a polyester? Did you cast it? ssssssssssorry, I am new here.

Keeper!

sssssssssssssssss


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i love it!


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

A very good looking slingshot bouth design and materials.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like it Ray, it looks sensual and elegant.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Charles said:


> That thing looks like something I saw in a sex shop!!! Love the color.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Charlie! I'm shocked and dissapointed.... that I didn't get to say that first!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hey man, may be you could do a mini mould and make a whole **** load of different colours with little loops for Christmas tree decos?!? huh, huh, cool yeah??? No? Probably just me then!
Great job though. I bet Hrawks a bit jelous. he he he


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Rapier said:


> I bet Hrawks a bit jelous. he he he


Nah, not at all, Ray was good enough to share this with us, not saying I'm not going to steal his idea though









It will be a great project for the new mill, make a 2 piece mould and start pouring my own.

Right after I made my own ammo moulds.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I bet Hrawks a bit jelous. he he he


Nah, not at all, Ray was good enough to share this with us, not saying I'm not going to steal his idea though









It will be a great project for the new mill, make a 2 piece mould and start pouring my own.

Right after I made my own ammo moulds.
[/quote]

As it might be said in the southeast of America.... "Gooo buddy!"


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

_Hello Mr Rayshot, the 2 designs seem fantastic, color you hypnotizes._
_A hug_


----------

